
What I learned from the $2,000 elusive design book “Designing Programmes” - sytelus
https://medium.com/svilenk/what-i-learned-from-the-2-000-elusive-design-book-designing-programmes-f518faefcf4b
======
yoz-y
So... what did the author learn from the book? To me this seems like a
collection of examples of programatically (or not) generated stuff.

As a curiosity this is fine but I was hoping for more depth.

